# New toys = new pics :)



## Bmwkang2000 (Oct 16, 2002)

ENJOY, I haven't taken pics for a while so I'm rusty, they're not the best pic righ tnow.

Oh yeah btw, I got H&R coils and m-teck rear New goodies


----------



## Bmwkang2000 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Bmwkang2000 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice :bigpimp: 

Our cars looks suprisingly similar


----------



## micronstudent (Nov 15, 2002)

one of the best looking sedans ive seen!:thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Toast: where did you get that 330i model? 

I have been looking for a 330Ci model (to build myself) since I ordered my car with no luck. 

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Toast said:


> *Nice :bigpimp:
> 
> Our cars looks suprisingly similar  *


...with different window trim, wheels, cell antenna, and mirrors? :dunno:


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *...with different window trim, wheels, cell antenna, and mirrors? :dunno: *


Other than those. :rofl:

SONET: I purchased this model from a BMW dealer. It was originally in Sienna red, but I spray painted it silver and added the M68 wheels to it. A coupe model should be available from your dealer, but its only available in Topaz Blue. But with a little time and effort, you can paint it silver and have a miniature of your own car. :bigpimp:

PS: The coupe is actually made by Minichamps, its available in other colors (namely Gold, a metallic green, steel grey and red), but they don't come with the M68 wheels (they come with style 44). Hope the information helps.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Great info, thanks. Looks like you did a nice job painting it too. 

This raises another question: where did you get the M68's and how the heck did you fit them on there? 

Thanks!

--SONET


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

I swapped the wheels from the sedan on style 45s with a 328i wagon (which is also made my Minichamps, and also comes with the M68 wheels. BTW the wagon comes in silver.) The wheels are connected by a little metal rod (sort of like an axle). Swapping them is easy. 

But I guess you don't need to worry about wheel swapping since the coupe version comes with the M68s. :bigpimp: 

Next thing I'll do is to use modelling putty to mould a M tech kit onto my little model. Then it'll become my car's official Mini-Me.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info! 

--SONET


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

bmwkang, those are 18's?? and the car is dropped? Looks good, very clean looking


----------

